# guage cluster question



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

i have a 90 240sx will the 91 guage cluster work in the 90 someone told me it wouldnt because differnt plugs


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

The tach won't work, but you can switch them between the clusters.


----------



## RightCoast_Chrs (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah he is right my best friend did the same thing and his tach doesnt work but you can switch them....


----------

